# Don't Make An Accidental Mistake By Mistake



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello members,

Make sure you know the difference between a drink and NOT a drink. If you don't, you might be sitting on that seat below or kneeling over it for quite some time. I would say kneeling over it first.








Kevin


----------



## Geo (Nov 17, 2012)

too bad you cant hear the tune, but this is what kids was singing in my youth.

"Comet, it'll make you vomit. it'll turn your teeth so green. Comet, it'll make you vomit.so why dont you buy it and try it today." 

it was a commercial back in the 60's. of coarse the words were different. :lol:


----------



## artart47 (Nov 17, 2012)

Comit!
Will make your teeth turn green.
Comit.
It tastes like gasoline.
so get some Comit 
And vomit today.
artart47


----------



## grance (Nov 17, 2012)

look up strage addictions there was a lady that was addictied to eating comit how it didnt poison and kill her I dont know but all her teeth had to be pulled.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I bet they taste the same!


----------



## joem (Nov 17, 2012)

At first I thought this thread was about a method to strip gold but I was disappointed. This thread is not really related to anything. It's like a book of faces postings. Here's my addition I don't like the taste of beer. I've never tried the taste of comet.


----------



## grance (Nov 17, 2012)

I was just thinking people useto sue the cigarette companys for giving them cancer I was an alcoholic for 10 years maybe I should sue budwiser for making me fat?


----------



## Geo (Nov 17, 2012)

grance said:


> I was just thinking people useto sue the cigarette companys for giving them cancer I was an alcoholic for 10 years maybe I should sue budwiser for making me fat?



it worked against McDonald's.


----------



## element47.5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Once I was in the checkout line at Wal Mart. The guy ahead of me had two bottles of Heineken and two bottles of Pennzoil. I told him, "be sure you don;t get those mixed up!"


----------

